# Cody Ellison Memorial Fishing Tournament



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Redfish Tournament

When - October 2nd
Fishing time - 6:30 to 2:00. Must be in line at weigh in by 2.
Fishing boundaries - 100 yards south of hwy 35 causeway at Lavaca Bay and all water North.
Weigh in location - Trinity Center in Vanderbilt, TX
Pots - 1st, 2nd, and 3rd paying 800.00, 400.00, and 200.00.
Raffle and door prizes at the weigh in. Raffle tickets will be for sale before the tournament and at the weigh in. I will post up again when raffle items are finalized.
Price - 20.00 per teammate with a max of 4 per boat
Spot pot - 20.00 per boat
Sponsorships - bronze - 100.00 
Silver - 300.00
Gold - 500.00

Sponsorships of 100.00 or more will get your name/business on the back of the tournament shirt. A gold sponsorship will get you the same plus entry for a 4 man team. Also, any items that you would like to donate to the raffle and door prizes will be appreciated.

This is from the entry form:
This tournament is held in honor of Cody Ellison as a testament to his love for fishing. Cody was an avid fisherman who lost his life on October 3, 2009. All proceeds from this tournament will benefit the scholarship fund at First Victoria Bank. Scholarships will be given out annually to local students. 

There has already been a scholarship granted for the graduating class of '10 and it went to Jacob Meador.

For more info and for the entry for pm me or call
Mike Malone - 936-827-1506
or BJ Ellison - 361-550-1173

Thanks for looking. - Mike


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Forgot to say its a 3 slot red stringer tournament.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

*** Entry fee is $40 per angler with 4 people per boat max ***

Due to angler feedback - tournament waters have been opened up to Lavaca Bay to Magnolia beach/Chocolate area to Keller's/Olivia. So if you launch your boat anywhere in that area this is a great tournament to have fun for a great cause!!!


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Raffle tickets are now on sale! 1 for $5 or 5 for $20. Winners will be drawn at the weigh in Oct. 2nd. You DO NOT have to be present to win.

1. $2500 Boat trailer certificate from Coastline Trailers
2. Guided fishing trip for 2 in POC w/ Capt. Chad Peterek
3. Remington 12 ga. over/under
4. 45 qt Yeti Tundra ice chest
5. Shimano Curado reel and 7' Falcon rod
6. Lowrance handheld GPS
7. Shimano Symetre spinning reel and 6'6" Shimano rod
8. Tackle box stocked with lures, line, and accesories ($150 value)
9. Boat tool box with assorted tools ($150 value)
10. Custom 3 hole washer box set
11. $150 Academy gift card
12. $150 Academy gift card

For tickets send me a pm, email me at [email protected], or call 936.827.1506.

Thanks
Mike


----------

